# *****!!!



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

jnracing said:


> relocation is not illegal if done in the same county


You are wrong.


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

Joe, I run mine off a long extension cord. I think they do make a solar fencer though but i don't know what they cost. As far as hooking them up, Nothing to it, pound a pipe in the ground, clamp the black wire on it, hook the red wire to youre fence and plug the fencer in. I put the fencer near the cieling in the coop.When you plug the fencer in it will start popping so you know it's working. But is it really working or is it just making noise? Can't tell by looking at it......!


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

I originally started to relocate to my hunting grounds thinking I would just get them in the fall when the fur is good, well I researched and it is illegal.

<LI style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: x-small">Transport or possess live game taken from the wild, except under a rehabilitation permit or as specified in a Wildlife Damage Investigation and Control Permit. <LI style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: x-small">*Live Traps* ​As a substitute for leghold traps, trappers may use live traps capable of taking only one animal at a time within 450 feet of an occupied dwelling and associated buildings during the legal time for trapping the target animal. Live traps must be checked daily. Any animal captured in a live trap must be immediately killed or released; it is illegal to take these game animals or protected animals live from the wild. It is also illegal to hold these animals in captivity.​<LI style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; FONT-SIZE: x-small">​I don't see anywhere that it says you can transport in the same county. So my question is if live trapping in the city limits to get rid of nuisance *****, and can not use a firearm, then how are you suppose to dispose of these animals in a humane matter if not allowed to transport? Maybe someone else can help answer this as I cannot find anything anywhere on this and don't know how to go about getting a rehabilitation permit.​


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry all fonts were screwed up when I transfered all the rules and reg's from this page:
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10880_10998-31600--,00.html


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

uhhh that big cat u caught is probably what is killing your birds!!!!


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

get a nuissance wildlife permit and it is legal they CANNOT be transported to another county if kept in a cage before relocation cage must be tagged with date of capture and county of capture animal cannot come in contact with another animal from another county say you caught one in wayne and one in oakland wayne must not touch oakland or both animals are to be dispatched within 24 hours of contact and wayne must be released in wayne and oakland must be released in oakland


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

or atleast thats my understanding of their rules and regs for that permit


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

ok here is where it says that www.michigan.gov/documents/ChapterV_128589_7.pdf

under5.51 7 a&b


----------



## joecarrr (Jul 26, 2007)

varminthunter said:


> uhhh that big cat u caught is probably what is killing your birds!!!!


 
If it was, it won't be killing anything anymore!:evil:

I did catch a big female ****. peanut butter and a strawberry flavored marshmellow in a babyfood jar did the trick. Got her 1/2 hour after it got dark out. I haven't gotten anything else in two nights in my trap. I hope I got rid of the offender(s). I looked at tractor supply and they sell battery powered fencers too. I might try one of those if they keep killing the guineas. Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

sounds great im glad you relocated the cat down the road without doing any harm at all to it!


joecarrr said:


> If it was, it won't be killing anything anymore!:evil:
> 
> I did catch a big female ****. peanut butter and a strawberry flavored marshmellow in a babyfood jar did the trick. Got her 1/2 hour after it got dark out. I haven't gotten anything else in two nights in my trap. I hope I got rid of the offender(s). I looked at tractor supply and they sell battery powered fencers too. I might try one of those if they keep killing the guineas. Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

I used to think they were cute until they broke into my trailer out on my hunting area and destroyed every thing I mean everything . Now I have a whole new feeling about the monsters . 
We ended up gutting the trailer and burning everything we pulled out and had to replace just about every thing from the floor up . The little :evilsmile chewed a hole through a wheel well and then a storeage area and cupboard and then armagedon all the seats , curtains and even the paneling and we still have no idea how they climbed up vertically 5 ft on a flat wall and tore down the antlers that were hung with screws down .
And as if we weren't sicken by what we seen the fact that they made the whole area a restroom :SHOCKED: . Since that Memorial day discovery last year I now have the one **** one bullet theroy ..


----------

